

HTML5 game developemnt framework Lime JS - Dfkit
http://www.limejs.com

======
apitaru
Thanks for the library! It's always great to see new game-dev solutions for
JavaScript coders.

It would be interesting to embed the game inside a native iOS app and
distribute it through the app store...

<http://ejohn.org/blog/iphone-javascript-apps/>

I'm assuming it'll take a tremendous performance hit vs. native apps, but not
all games need 60fps.

------
nailer
Sounds cool, alas on my android phone the games went outside my screen and
zooming out was disabled. Sounds very promising though.

------
Egregore
Does the framweork have sound? The example they showed didn't have any sound.

